Ask HN: How do you find top private companies with liquidity events in horizon? - senatorobama
======
usgroup
You mean “will need funding soon” or “are going broke”?

Where you are will make all the difference too because different countries
mandate different public data for companies.

~~~
senatorobama
More like - will get a seven figure payday if you join now and they go public.

